# Instant Masa Corn Tortillas



## vagriller (Jan 23, 2010)

I got some instant masa from the store. All they had was the instant kind. When following the recipe on the package for corn tortillas I mixed up the water and the masa and got a cream of wheat like consistency. What else do I need to do? Or do I need to go back to a different store and get some regular masa for tortillas?


----------



## Selkie (Jan 23, 2010)

Without know the contents of the mix, it's hard to say. The easiest might be, in my opinion only, to get some masa harina and add that a little at a time until it's the right consistency. Covered, your "cream-of-wheat-like" mixture should keep while refrigerated for a day or so. If masa harina isn't available, you could risk using corn flour in its place, but there would be no guarantee.

Your instant mix should already have enough wheat gluten.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 23, 2010)

Well as it turns out, patience was the key ingredient! I just added more of the instant masa until the dough didn't stick to my fingers, then patted them out and dry fried them. I think it would better in a CI skillet, but I don't have one of those. Even so, I've got a batch of hand made corn tortillas awaiting some beans and rice later!


----------



## Selkie (Jan 23, 2010)

vagriller said:


> Well as it turns out, patience was the key ingredient! I just added more of the instant masa until the dough didn't stick to my fingers, then patted them out and dry fried them. I think it would better in a CI skillet, but I don't have one of those. Even so, I've got a batch of hand made corn tortillas awaiting some beans and rice later!


----------



## vagriller (Jan 23, 2010)

Wife came home and we fed the kids some of the tortillas with rice and beans. Then I heated some vegetable oil, cut a tortilla in wedges and fried up some chips. Needless to say that batch of tortillas is gone! I might have to make another batch tonight to dust with cinnamon and sugar and drizzle with honey.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds good and reasonably easy.  Have you made corn tortillas before, not using a mix?  If so, how do they compare?


----------



## vagriller (Jan 25, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Sounds good and reasonably easy.  Have you made corn tortillas before, not using a mix?  If so, how do they compare?



No, never made them before.


----------

